# Brown bridle, black saddle...?



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Is it okay to show in different colored tack like that? I'm only planning on small local club shows. Thanks so much!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Fine for open shows. Actually there are no rules regarding the color of tack in the breed rule books. AQHA riders, not the rule book, adopted the light colors and keep adding more bling. The Morgan people opted for black at one time. Judges look favorably at the a horse and rider that appear to have just left the dry cleaners, right down to having someone wipe the horse's mouth and bit and the dust off your boots before entering the ring.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't think it wouldn't be allowed for what you want to do but it may be frowned upon. How poorly is the match? Some are subtle others will be more noticeable depending on the colors and the horse.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

Yogiwick said:


> I don't think it wouldn't be allowed for what you want to do but it may be frowned upon. How poorly is the match? Some are subtle others will be more noticeable depending on the colors and the horse.


I ride western, my saddle is black and my bridle is a normal/light brown. I have all different types and colors of saddle pads and my horse is blue roan.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hm... sounds like you could probably disguise it ok.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It shouldn't be a big deal though you may end up being marked down if a judge is picky about such things.

If it were me, I would try to match my pad to my bridle so that the difference wasn't quite so jarring.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Can you post a picture?

There aren't any rules on how your tack matches, but if it is an obvious mis-match, it can hurt your "overall picture". If there are two horses who have the exact same performance, but one is "turned out" nicer than the other, the better turned out horse will win.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

beau159 said:


> Can you post a picture?
> 
> There aren't any rules on how your tack matches, but if it is an obvious mis-match, it can hurt your "overall picture". If there are two horses who have the exact same performance, but one is "turned out" nicer than the other, the better turned out horse will win.


Here's a pic. And please don't comment on saddle fit, I'm using a much thicker saddle pad now and she is much more comfortable.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

There are no rules against it, so you're fine. My OCD wouldn't let me do it, but if that's not a problem for you then you can go ahead. (Seriously, my tack even has to be the same shade of brown... everything HAS to match. You're lucky if you're not like that, lol. )


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Hrm I think matching the saddle pad to the bridle is a good idea.

Her color helps camouflage it


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I agree that due to your horse's coloring, the different colors in tack aren't very obvious. 

And of course, if you are going to be showing you won't be riding with a halter under the bridle. 



hgbtx said:


> Here's a pic. And please don't comment on saddle fit, I'm using a much thicker saddle pad now and she is much more comfortable.


A pad does not dictate how a saddle fits. Your saddle is too wide for your horse based on how downhill it sits and how little wither clearance you have. Adding a thicker pad doesn't help because the pressure of the saddle is still located to the front, creating pressure points. 

Think of it this way: What if you had a pair of shoes that were 2 sizes too big? If you wore 3 extra socks, would it help them "fit"? Yes possibly, but it doesn't change the fact that the shoes are too big.


----------



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

beau159 said:


> I agree that due to your horse's coloring, the different colors in tack aren't very obvious.
> 
> And of course, if you are going to be showing you won't be riding with a halter under the bridle.
> 
> ...


Yes, I completely agree, this is only a temporary fix until I have the savings for a new saddle.


----------

